# Jeremy Kyle suspended



## DotCommunist (May 13, 2019)

Jeremy Kyle Show suspended after guest death

Shame its not by the neck.


----------



## 8ball (May 13, 2019)

DotCommunist said:


> Jeremy Kyle Show suspended after guest death
> 
> Shame its not by the neck.



Liked for the second line. 

Time will tell, but anorexia has an appalling mortality rate, so maybe nothing to do with Kyle.
The show is an utterly depressing spectacle, though.

Edit: early information that was released on this story said it was an anorexic person who had died.  I gather that was incorrect?


----------



## killer b (May 13, 2019)

Zoe Williams was hawking this article she wrote a bit ago on the twitter this morning which makes very interesting background reading - seems amazing it's taken so long for something serious to happen tbh. 

Fight club: Life after the Jeremy Kyle treatment


----------



## BristolEcho (May 13, 2019)

He's an absolute fucking prick. The way he gets in people's faces, shouts at them to "just give up drugs" as if it's that simple and it hasn't been thought of before, and his general god like episode. 

Had the misfortune of having to sit through one recently where he was saying to someone that his rehab was their last chance to sort out their life. Absolute cretin.


----------



## klang (May 13, 2019)

BristolEcho said:


> He's an absolute fucking prick. The way he gets in people's faces, shouts at them to "just give up drugs" as if it's that simple and it hasn't been thought of before, and his general god like episode.
> 
> Had the misfortune of having to sit through one recently where he was saying to someone that his rehab was their last chance to sort out their life. Absolute cretin.


shouldn't be allowed anywhere near vulnerable people or the box. vile shit causing a lot of damage.


----------



## editor (May 13, 2019)

DotCommunist said:


> Jeremy Kyle Show suspended after guest death
> 
> Shame its not by the neck.


Something similar happened on an American TV show called the Jenny Jones Show (which I was bizarrely a guest on once). I don't think the host's career  ever recovered after that. 

Murder of Scott Amedure - Wikipedia


----------



## 8ball (May 13, 2019)

editor said:


> Something similar happened on an American TV show called the Jenny Jones Show (which I was bizarrely a guest on once). I don't think the host's career  ever recovered after that.
> 
> Murder of Scott Amedure - Wikipedia



I think I remember something about that.  Wasn't there something similar happened on _Geraldo? (sp?)
_


----------



## DotCommunist (May 13, 2019)

he's had this bully show for years on end, years. I stopped letting it infect my eyes a long time ago. If this is what it looks like it is then I hope the family sue him into penury.


----------



## chilango (May 13, 2019)

_Privately educated_ Jeremy Kyle suspended. Pure class based exploitation.


----------



## telbert (May 13, 2019)

He's a fucking vile bully cunt.  Love to see  him take a right hander off someone.


----------



## salem (May 13, 2019)

Didn't ITV have 2 love island guests commit suicide in the past year as well? Quite a bit of blood on the hands of one third-rate channel.

Jeremy Kyle is an utter cunt and I've got seriously angry watching his show - tried to get tickets to it once so I could kick off at him from the audience but it was booked up for the foreseeable future and in any case I realised I'd have probably bottled it or got edited to look like a fool.

I hope this haunts him.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 13, 2019)

Fuck knows what's happened here, very sorry for the person who had died.

But, I fucking hope that this puts an end to this vile modern day freak show.


----------



## xsunnysuex (May 13, 2019)

Not sure how true it is. But there's a Facebook thread about this.
One of the people posting claims they knew the person that died. They said they commited suicide after failing a lie detector.
Time will tell how true that is I guess.


----------



## Lorca (May 13, 2019)

I worked with homeless people for many years and over time knew quite a few people who appeared on it. They were all without exception quite vulnerable people, perhaps even more so than they might seem on the prog and some had learning difficulties which again might not be immediately apparent.

When i asked them why they went on it, it was usually because they got a free hotel room with bar tab and they had never stayed in one before, sad really innit.


----------



## pinkmonkey (May 13, 2019)

Really sad. The last thing you need when you're vulnerable is an audience - especially the freakshow kind.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 13, 2019)

Good - and hope that it never gets broadcast again.  The man is vile, and treats vulnerable people like shit for entertainment purposes.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (May 13, 2019)

Looks like all old episodes have been pulled from the ITV online thingy too. I sense a lot of ITV execs and legal types having a busy day.


----------



## 8ball (May 13, 2019)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Looks like all old episodes have been pulled from the ITV online thingy too. I sense a lot of ITV execs and legal types having a busy day.



It’s nice that they have something to do.  Hope a couple of secretaries have nicked their biscuits.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (May 13, 2019)

8ball said:


> Hope a couple of secretaries have nicked their biscuits.



I hope that's the least of their worries. The channel has been commissioning this wildly exploitative shitpile of a show for years, making money off of some of the most vulnerable people in our society. I'm hoping there's _extensive scrutiny _on the signing of consent forms, for a kick-off.


----------



## purenarcotic (May 13, 2019)

It’s a vile and really exploitative show. Utterly horrendous someone has died. ITV news were just saying that in 2008 a guy appeared in court after holding a loaded air rifle to his girlfriend a week after she appeared on the show. Should have binned it there and then.


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 13, 2019)

horrible man - disgusting program. fuck knows how this exploitative, sneering shit-stain of a program is allowed by the TV regulators. Lets find some vulnerable people whose lives are a complete fucking mess and harangue for their failures and fuck ups in front of millions of people. No ethical or duty of care issues there at all. 
Would love to see  kyle get the same treatment. Followed up by a vicious beating from every fucker hes cunted off on his show.


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 13, 2019)

Didn't Kyle empty his first wife's bank account, and when she found out about it he told her he was dying of cancer and was spending the money on treatment, or some such bullshit?

He's scum. Utter scum.


----------



## 8ball (May 13, 2019)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> I hope that's the least of their worries. The channel has been commissioning this wildly exploitative shitpile of a show for years, making money off of some of the most vulnerable people in our society. I'm hoping there's _extensive scrutiny _on the signing of consent forms, for a kick-off.



Being realistic for a sec, I don't think anyone has had an especially busy time over this, beyond one senior executive sending an email entitled something like "Implement SOP 502".


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 13, 2019)

Kaka Tim said:


> horrible man - disgusting program. fuck knows how this exploitative, sneering shit-stain of a program is allowed by the TV regulators.



I doubt the IBA, Independent Broadcasting Authority, would ever have allowed it, nor their replacement, the ITC - Independent Television Commission.

But, OFCOM is fucking hopeless.


----------



## shakespearegirl (May 13, 2019)

8ball said:


> Being realistic for a sec, I don't think anyone has had an especially busy time over this, beyond one senior executive sending an email entitled something like "Implement SOP 502".



I’d disagree. To pull a show off air and pull all back episodes down is a major decision for a broadcaster to take. Vile as it is, Jeremy Kyle is a major show for ITV and this would be a huge deal with big commercial and logistical implications.


----------



## 8ball (May 13, 2019)

shakespearegirl said:


> Jeremy Kyle is a major show for ITV and this would be a huge deal with big commercial and logistical implications.



Yep.  And this was their damage control plan.  There were probably branches in there for suicide attempt, murder, serious beatings during recording etc.  You wouldn't want to risk appearing slow off the mark.


----------



## shakespearegirl (May 13, 2019)

8ball said:


> Yep.  And this was their damage control plan.  There were probably branches in there for suicide attempt, murder, serious beatings during recording etc.  You wouldn't want to risk appearing slow off the mark.



Yep, but they’ll still be running round like headless chickens and having endless meetings about it!


----------



## Orang Utan (May 13, 2019)

The people who watch this shit surely bear some degree of responsibility here. Why is it deemed acceptable to enjoy watching people at their lowest fighting with each other? They are enjoying witnessing people in pain. They are sick fucks.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 13, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> The people who watch this shit surely bear some degree of responsibility here. Why is it deemed acceptable to enjoy watching people at their lowest fighting with each other? They are enjoying witnessing people in pain. They are sick fucks.



It's there everyday. People filming every minor and major disaster and sharing it online. People are entertained by the misery and misfortune of others.


----------



## shakespearegirl (May 13, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> The people who watch this shit surely bear some degree of responsibility here. Why is it deemed acceptable to enjoy watching people at their lowest fighting with each other? They are enjoying witnessing people in pain. They are sick fucks.



It is hugely popular. Audience tickets booked out months in advance and very high ratings for a daytime show. Hopefully this incident will lead to it being cancelled permanently.


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 13, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> The people who watch this shit surely bear some degree of responsibility here. Why is it deemed acceptable to enjoy watching people at their lowest fighting with each other? They are enjoying witnessing people in pain. They are sick fucks.


Welcome to the 21st century.


----------



## killer b (May 13, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> The people who watch this shit surely bear some degree of responsibility here. Why is it deemed acceptable to enjoy watching people at their lowest fighting with each other? They are enjoying witnessing people in pain. They are sick fucks.


I think we can and should be demanding systemic solutions to stuff like this, rather than blaming it on individual morality of the consumer, a with other popular things that are socially harmful. The people who commission this filth are most responsible, if you must blame individuals.


----------



## Serge Forward (May 13, 2019)

Interesting article written a while back on Kyle and his "mental health professional" enabler: An open letter to Graham Stanier (Director of Aftercare for the Jeremy Kyle Show)


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 13, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> The people who watch this shit surely bear some degree of responsibility here. Why is it deemed acceptable to enjoy watching people at their lowest fighting with each other? They are enjoying witnessing people in pain. They are sick fucks.



Right, so my mother who thinks he's helping people, who's not right in her head, because of dementia, is a sick fuck? 

Well, you can fuck off OU, you fucking twat.

The makers & broadcasters of this vile freak show are to blame, not the viewers, that are not likely to be the brightest members of society, and get sucked into viewing this shit, without computing WTF is actually going on.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 13, 2019)

So the tosser finally got his comeuppance. The frightening thing is, he probably thinks he's "helping" guests with "tough love", which I've always thought is all too often used an excuse to be an abusive fucker to others.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 13, 2019)

LeytonCatLady said:


> The frightening thing is, he probably thinks he's "helping" guests with "tough love"...



I doubt he actually thinks that, but he certainly likes to pretend that's the case, which is why viewers get sucked in.

I am sure he knows actually what he's doing, creating so-called 'entertainment', and making a good living out of it, whilst not giving a shit about the vulnerable people featured on the show, and the vulnerable people he sucks in as viewers.


----------



## 8ball (May 13, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> Right, so my mother who thinks he's helping people, who's not right in her head, because of dementia, is a sick fuck?
> 
> Well, you can fuck off OU, you fucking twat.



Oh, come on, you know that's not remotely what OU meant, and I very much doubt the vast majority of people who watch his show are remotely taken in by his "helping people" schtick.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 13, 2019)

He's a tosser of the highest order. Getting in people's faces with all that "YOU'RE ON DRUGS" sanctimonious shit because somoene smokes weed. Massive twat. Sooner they bin this stuff off the telly the better.


----------



## D'wards (May 13, 2019)

Lorca said:


> When i asked them why they went on it, it was usually because they got a free hotel room with bar tab and they had never stayed in one before, sad really innit.



My friend worked at the company that would drive the participants from south London to Manchester (I think) for the filming. She said exactly the same- most were doing it simply for a night in a hotel. 
That's flipping depressing. 

I also read on popbitch that he owns three pairs of Uggs.

He really is the biggest cunt in television, and has stiff competition there too


----------



## klang (May 13, 2019)

D'wards said:


> He really is the biggest cunt in television, and has stiff competition there too


sadly, being a bully on the box is a lucrative business.


----------



## Edie (May 13, 2019)

D'wards said:


> My friend worked at the company that would drive the participants from south London to Manchester (I think) for the filming. She said exactly the same- most were doing it simply for a night in a hotel.
> That's flipping depressing.
> 
> I also read on popbitch that he owns three pairs of Uggs.
> ...


Liked for the fact he owns three pairs of Uggs  

He’s an ugly character is Kyle, and so is his psychologist side kick, and all the ‘researchers’ who bait the guests beforehand, and everyone else running the circus. I honestly do not know how they sleep at night.


----------



## D'wards (May 13, 2019)

I also listened to a podcast that said lie detector tests are really not worth the paper they are printed on, due to the fact they can easily be fooled, either by certain personality types, or little techniques like putting a pin in your shoe and causing yourself pain at certain answers to throw the calibration off, or something like that.

Theres a reason they don't use them in trials in uk


----------



## scifisam (May 13, 2019)

D'wards said:


> I also listened to a podcast that said lie detector tests are really not worth the paper they are printed on, due to the fact they can easily be fooled, either by certain personality types, or little techniques like putting a pin in your shoe and causing yourself pain at certain answers to throw the calibration off, or something like that.
> 
> Theres a reason they don't use them in trials in uk



All they sense is increased heart rate (and sometimes perspiration), assuming that people will feel stressed when they lie. Often, of course, people feel stressed when telling the truth about something horrible. But practised liars don't feel stressed when lying. They're worse than useless - they can give completely the opposite reports to the ones they should.


----------



## D'wards (May 13, 2019)

scifisam said:


> All they sense is increased heart rate (and sometimes perspiration), assuming that people will feel stressed when they lie. Often, of course, people feel stressed when telling the truth about something horrible. But practised liars don't feel stressed when lying. They're worse than useless - they can give completely the opposite reports to the ones they should.


Yet in this orphanage fire of a TV show they base truths on huge life changing events on them.
They really need to fuck off now


----------



## xsunnysuex (May 13, 2019)

EXCLUSIVE: Jeremy Kyle guest Steve Dymond died days after filming his appearance on the show in which he was accused of being unfaithful to his partner.

Jeremy Kyle guest Steve Dymond died days after failing lie detector cheat test


----------



## Chilli.s (May 14, 2019)

D'wards said:


> I also listened to a podcast that said lie detector tests are really not worth the paper they are printed on, due to the fact they can easily be fooled, either by certain personality types, or little techniques like putting a pin in your shoe and causing yourself pain at certain answers to throw the calibration off, or something like that.
> 
> Theres a reason they don't use them in trials in uk



This is it exactly. Not a reliable or consistent way to get to the truth of a situation yet good enough to make a crude voyeuristic circus of a tv show. Shameful really, gawping at a staged train wreck with real people. Hope the shit show is gone for good and seen for the damaging thing it is.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 14, 2019)

D'wards said:


> I also listened to a podcast that said lie detector tests are really not worth the paper they are printed on, due to the fact they can easily be fooled, either by certain personality types, or little techniques like putting a pin in your shoe and causing yourself pain at certain answers to throw the calibration off, or something like that.
> 
> Theres a reason they don't use them in trials in uk


also because a machine does not know when you are lying. It can't. Start from that principle and the only conclusion is that the machines are absolute voodoo bollocks


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 14, 2019)

Given the levels of crass he relished, I'm surprised Kyle didn't resort to having guests injected with truth serum live on air.


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 14, 2019)

This will fuck ITV if it is pulled- massive amount of viewers for the time of day - the revenue from the gambling / bingo / loan ads that punctuate the show is significant . Don’t forget that the shoddy ITV2 derivate  runs an entire afternoon schedule of back to back Kyle as well. Class action the fuckers.


----------



## moomoo (May 14, 2019)

Always baffled me why anyone would go on this and air their dirty laundry in public and also why most of the guests always looked really scruffy. Surely if you were going on the telly you’d at least put nice clothes on and wash your hair. 

Very weird programme.


----------



## chilango (May 14, 2019)

Don't suppose there's any chance of Kyle getting prosecuted for this is there?


----------



## chilango (May 14, 2019)

moomoo said:


> Always baffled me why anyone would go on this and air their dirty laundry in public and also why most of the guests always looked really scruffy. Surely if you were going on the telly you’d at least put nice clothes on and wash your hair.
> 
> Very weird programme.



You think the wardrobe/make up people weren't under orders to ensure the guests fitted a certain look?


----------



## moomoo (May 14, 2019)

chilango said:


> You think the wardrobe/make up people weren't under orders to ensure the guests fitted a certain look?



Well, I’d refuse to wear a track suit!


----------



## klang (May 14, 2019)

I love wearing track suits and would happily wear them on air, esp if I was encouraged to do so.


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 14, 2019)

I can only comment from what I see on social media from people I once knew years ago - going to a Kyle show - mostly as audience - is hawked as a real treat. They even let you sit in the chairs on stage afterwards for souvenir pics.


----------



## killer b (May 14, 2019)

moomoo said:


> Always baffled me why anyone would go on this and air their dirty laundry in public and also why most of the guests always looked really scruffy. Surely if you were going on the telly you’d at least put nice clothes on and wash your hair.


You're supposed to think this. This is one of the attractions of the show.


----------



## chilango (May 14, 2019)

killer b said:


> You're supposed to think this. This is one of the attractions purposes of the show.



ffy.

It's naked class warfare.


----------



## killer b (May 14, 2019)

I think it's a bit of both. The viewer is totally supposed to feel revolted by the people on screen though.


----------



## chilango (May 14, 2019)

killer b said:


> I think it's a bit of both. The viewer is totally supposed to feel revolted by the people on screen though.



Of course. That's (part of) the point. "Symbolic violence" as Bourdieu might put it.


----------



## klang (May 14, 2019)

killer b said:


> The viewer is totally supposed to feel


classier, more sophisticated, more intelligent, better educated, better at problem solving, more honest and of much better stock than the person on the screen.


----------



## T & P (May 14, 2019)

There also seems to be a suspiciously high incidence of guests with severe tooth decay/ very, _very _bad teeth problems. I have no doubt whatsoever that the producers give preference to people with such issues when pre-selecting candidates for the show.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 14, 2019)

Just read this elsewhere...



> ~ Jeremy Kyle is cancelled after a guest commits suicide. *Love Island continues although two contestants also committed suicide*. Popularity rules I’m sure, but there’s a hideous amount of hypocrisy afoot.



Is that true?


----------



## T & P (May 14, 2019)

Rutita1 said:


> Just read this elsewhere...
> 
> 
> 
> Is that true?


It is true, but at the same time the very formula of the Jeremy Kyle Show is to showcase (promote even) confrontation and conflict between members of the public, as well ridiculing/ demonising whoever has been earmarked to be the pantomime villain for the day, no matter the consequenes. Far more fucking rephrehensible than Love Island could ever be.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 14, 2019)

Don't get me wrong..I think JK is vileness for all of the reasons given. I also think it's dodge that contestants from any reality TV show are killing themselves. That needs looking at sharpish! I have seen snippets of LI it is fucking awful, it made me squirm uncomfortably seeing what we have allowed the concept of a gameshow become. Yuck.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 14, 2019)

Rutita1 said:


> Just read this elsewhere...
> 
> 
> 
> Is that true?



Yes, but in both cases it was around 2 years after they appeared on that shit show, so a bit difficult to make any connection, unlike in this case, where it happened within days.


----------



## Judelo (May 14, 2019)

Had the misfortune to sit through many of these with someone who pretty much idolises him because "he tells the truth to people"... Thing is if she went on it he'd have plenty to shout at her about (well he would all of us, but we don't all like the cunt so its no skin off our noses..)

Done a lot of damage to public perception by perpetuating the banding together of all illegal substances (but just the illegal ones) as 'Drugs'. Got a feeling i heard he was an alcoholic though really not certain about that. Fucked up reading guests have a bar tab in the hotel.

Apparently he's a reformed gambler, which begs the question why the fuck is or was the show sponsored (as reminded in every ad break) by a gambling outfit?

Aye and his Dad or Grandad was the queen mum's private secretary..


[First paragraph edited to clarify my meaning..]


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 14, 2019)

Judelo said:


> Done a lot of damage to public perception by perpetuating the banding together of all illegal substances (but just the illegal ones) as 'Drugs'.



He loves to level the accusation of 'druggie' at guests regardless of whether they're just some casual toker (and its not even the central issue) or it's a full on smack addict causing misery to people.

He's a total cunt.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (May 14, 2019)

Judelo said:


> Aye and his Dad or Grandad was the queen mum's private secretary..



Yes, he comes from a pretty privileged background.  Went to a posh private school too.  Makes his living shouting and making fun of working class people with addictions, disabilities and general lack of education.


----------



## chilango (May 14, 2019)

A school with its own boathouse on the Thames, no less.


----------



## 8ball (May 14, 2019)

ElizabethofYork said:


> Yes, he comes from a pretty privileged background.  Went to a posh private school too.  Makes his living shouting and making fun of working class people with addictions, disabilities and general lack of education.



So aside from being picky about addictions and disability he’s basically like most bosses?


----------



## chilango (May 14, 2019)

...though my "little birds" tell me he's not a popular figure at his alma mater these days. Put it this way, he's not an alumnus they boast about to promote themselves.


----------



## 8ball (May 14, 2019)

chilango said:


> ...though my "little birds" tell me he's not a popular figure at his alma mater these days. Put it this way, he's not an alumnus they boast about to promote themselves.



And they are usually proud to boast about any suitably-moneyed shit that they excrete.


----------



## weltweit (May 14, 2019)

chilango said:


> A school with its own boathouse on the Thames, no less.


Eton?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 14, 2019)

weltweit said:


> Eton?


Reading Blue Coat - tbf the whole school is 'on the thames'


----------



## DotCommunist (May 14, 2019)

what colour is the boathouse?


----------



## Judelo (May 14, 2019)

Its just upstream from Sonning village, on the Berkshire side. Cycled past it loads before I knew..


----------



## Judelo (May 14, 2019)

chilango said:


> A school with its own boathouse on the Thames, no less.



Think there are quite a few like that actually. No idea if they're any more elite for it. Just that little bit more priveliged I suppose.


----------



## chilango (May 14, 2019)

DotCommunist said:


> what colour is the boathouse?


----------



## Judelo (May 14, 2019)

Yeah, to be fair, don't remember him giving people shit over disabilities. Stand to be corrected though.


----------



## Judelo (May 14, 2019)

chilango said:


> View attachment 170982



By the way, that will have been taken from the public towpath..


----------



## chilango (May 14, 2019)

Judelo said:


> By the way, that will have been taken from the public towpath..



Thames Path National Trail.


----------



## chilango (May 14, 2019)

Judelo said:


> Think there are quite a few like that actually. No idea if they're any more elite for it. Just that little bit more priveliged I suppose.



Shiplake College to the East is on the river and has one. Pangbourne College to the west has one too. They make a big deal out of rowing. 

Cultural capital innit?

The whole point of private schooling.


----------



## D'wards (May 14, 2019)




----------



## D'wards (May 14, 2019)

BBC News - Jeremy Kyle: 'I used to work as a runner on the show'
'I used to work on The Jeremy Kyle Show'


----------



## Orang Utan (May 14, 2019)

seems ITV only suspended the filming of the show to protect it:


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 14, 2019)

D'wards said:


> BBC News - Jeremy Kyle: 'I used to work as a runner on the show'
> 'I used to work on The Jeremy Kyle Show'



There's been reports like that, from former workers on the show & people taking part in the show, over many years, which have been largely ignored.

They are not likely to be ignored this time, this vile show is never going to come back, even if ITV tries to bring it back & OFCOM doesn't stop them, the advertisers will not want to be associated with it any longer, it's finished.


----------



## Judelo (May 14, 2019)

Deleted


----------



## Orang Utan (May 14, 2019)

D'wards said:


> BBC News - Jeremy Kyle: 'I used to work as a runner on the show'
> 'I used to work on The Jeremy Kyle Show'


so they even dress em up in tracky bottoms, eucch


----------



## inva (May 14, 2019)

moomoo said:


> Always baffled me why anyone would go on this and air their dirty laundry in public and also why most of the guests always looked really scruffy. Surely if you were going on the telly you’d at least put nice clothes on and wash your hair.
> 
> Very weird programme.





D'wards said:


> BBC News - Jeremy Kyle: 'I used to work as a runner on the show'
> 'I used to work on The Jeremy Kyle Show'


From that link:


> The clothes you see the guests wear are sometimes not their own. The show might give them a basic jeans and t-shirt combo or sometimes a more stereotypical tracksuit and hoodie look - and those have to be given back afterwards.


Along with the other ways they cultivate the state of their 'guests'.


----------



## Chilli.s (May 14, 2019)

Scoping out the details, buncha dildos.


----------



## Judelo (May 14, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> seems ITV only suspended the filming of the show to protect it:




What I thought all along. Go overkill taking it off is the best PR. They've done the sensitive thing.. Plus, all the fans'll be "Aw that's too much, bring it back..". My aforementioned "associate" believes what another of her idols told her - "they know what they're going in for" (think someone said upthread or somewhere Cuntface Morgan said that).


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 14, 2019)

I spent a couple of hours with mother earlier, now bear in mind I've tried several times over the years to get her to understand just how vile it is, how much it's all set-up for 'entertainment purposes', and she wouldn't accept it.

The TV is her life, she watches this shit on ITV1 in the mornings, then loads of repeats on ITV2 in the afternoon.  Her opening comment was, 'I don't know what I'll watch now.'  Fuck me, she has Freesat, and shed-loads of channels.

Anyway, I went over all the old ground, about how they wind-up & set-up their 'guests' to be as angry as possible, how the so-called 'after-care' is a load of old bollocks, how lie detectors are also a load of old bollocks, and how they use them on this show to wreck lives for 'entertainment purposes', and for once she actually listened and didn't argue in support of the vile cunt.

Then I hit her with, how this is the second suicide connected to the show, and read her the comments from this poor bugger's landlady about how upset he was after the show, how she found him dead, etc., the penny finally dropped, she doesn't want to see this vile show return.


----------



## 8ball (May 14, 2019)

Judelo said:


> What I thought all along. Go overkill taking it off is the best PR. They've done the sensitive thing.. Plus, all the fans'll be "Aw that's too much, bring it back..". My aforementioned "associate" believes what another of her idols told her - "they know what they're going in for" (think someone said upthread or somewhere Cuntface Morgan said that).



"They know what they signed up for" is the first justification I've got from every person who has ever defended this show to me.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 14, 2019)

8ball said:


> "They know what they signed up for" is the first justification I've got from every person who has ever defended this show to me.



My mother tried that in the past, but now I've explained that they actually don't, the games that go on behind the scenes, how the cunts wind them up before they go out on stage, having also wound-up the fuckwits in the studio audience, it's bear baiting. 

And, even if they think they did well once they come off stage, they'll find their 'good bits' get edited out before it's aired, leaving them looking like right cunts.


----------



## weltweit (May 14, 2019)

There are lots of similar shows though. Or were. 

Oprah, Gerry Springer .. 

Is JK far and away worse than them?


----------



## 8ball (May 14, 2019)

weltweit said:


> There are lots of similar shows though. Or were.
> 
> Oprah, Gerry Springer ..
> 
> Is JK far and away worse than them?



That's often the second excuse.  To be fair, it can't be denied that Kyle is an evolution from other shows.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 14, 2019)

weltweit said:


> There are lots of similar shows though. Or were.
> 
> Oprah, Gerry Springer ..
> 
> Is JK far and away worse than them?



Oprah was never this extreme. 

Interesting you mention that cunt Jerry Springer, his show got cancelled in the US last year, and is currently being sued by the family of a man that killed himself shortly after appearing on that show.

Sorry for the source link, but the US newspaper links don't open for EU countries...

Jerry Springer sued by family of man who killed himself after being on the show | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Judelo (May 14, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> I spent a couple of hours with mother earlier, now bear in mind I've tried several times over the years to get her to understand just how vile it is, how much it's all set-up for 'entertainment purposes', and she wouldn't accept it.
> 
> The TV is her life, she watches this shit on ITV1 in the mornings, then loads of repeats on ITV2 in the afternoon.  Her opening comment was, 'I don't know what I'll watch now.'  Fuck me, she has Freesat, and shed-loads of channels.
> 
> ...



Liked cos I like, not just agree  Felt so happy for ya (and yer ma) reading that  x


----------



## Grace Johnson (May 14, 2019)

D'wards said:


> I also listened to a podcast that said lie detector tests are really not worth the paper they are printed on, due to the fact they can easily be fooled, either by certain personality types, or little techniques like putting a pin in your shoe and causing yourself pain at certain answers to throw the calibration off, or something like that.
> 
> Theres a reason they don't use them in trials in uk



Yeah it's about 50 percent ish depending on the study from what I have read. Either slightly worse or slightly better than guessing. It's not just people are able to trick them it's just that they are astounding inaccurate. 

They measure physical symptoms of stress and anxiety. Which people could be experiencing for all kinds of reasons. 

The original intention and the use for them in law enforcement or therapy was essentially as a means of coercion. We know your lying you better tell the truth type thing. 

Anyway...

This dickhead used to claim they were 98 percent accurate on the bottom of his screen. And even got the other dickhead Graham Stainer to agree with him. (this guy is meant to be a mental health professional too. He knows this shit. Special place in hell for him like) 

Even a 2 percent failure rate is ridiculously high when you are fckin about with people's lives like that. 

They had to change that claim eventually because of the law and the truth and all that but they still continued to use them and its not even just because they are stupid. They know the failings of it and carry on regardless. Should have been banned years ago this show. It's human bear baiting and they are all without fail really vulnerable people.


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 14, 2019)

weltweit said:


> There are lots of similar shows though. Or were.
> 
> Oprah, Gerry Springer ..
> 
> Is JK far and away worse than them?


From what I remember, Springer always had an element of theatre to it - as if most of the time the victims were kinda in on the premise. Maybe it just just slick production but didn’t have the sneering host shouting in the faces of the guests to get a rise

Kyle did some US shows and they were very different to the U.K. ones - no shouting or baiting- maybe The litigatious nature of the yanks tempered the output


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 14, 2019)

Anyway- the Kyle guests often came across as being at the very least vulnerable much of the time- taking the piss out of people who may be carrying a great deal of baggage doesn’t really sit comfortably as entertainment really


----------



## 8ball (May 14, 2019)

So, according to Grace Johnson , these polygraph tests may be *less* accurate than tossing a coin.

Meaning people are making judgments over people’s lives over indications that are likely *worse than useless*.

If this is the case, then the legal system surely must be duty bound to investigate this with the utmost seriousness.

Just to clarify, this is not arguing against the poster I have quoted.  There can be no justification for these kinds of parallel pseudo-legal systems.


----------



## Grace Johnson (May 14, 2019)

8ball said:


> So, according to Grace Johnson , these polygraph tests may be *less* accurate than tossing a coin.
> 
> Meaning people are making judgments over people’s lives over indications that are likely *worse than useless*.
> 
> ...




It really should. It's apalling. 

I will try to dig out some links. The reading I did was when I was in college so basically pre Internet so was all from books but will dig some out tomorrow and find the studies.


----------



## xenon (May 14, 2019)

8ball said:


> So, according to Grace Johnson , these polygraph tests may be *less* accurate than tossing a coin.
> 
> Meaning people are making judgments over people’s lives over indications that are likely *worse than useless*.
> 
> ...





 It’s as almost as if shit exploitative TV  using force premises and pseudoscientific crap has been allowed to be broadcast for years. Surely not.

 It’s awful. People like awful. They shouldn’t be allowed to watch awful.  

 Maybe some angry tweets can fix it.


----------



## Grace Johnson (May 14, 2019)

xenon said:


> It’s as almost as if shit exploitative TV  using force premises and pseudoscientific crap has been allowed to be broadcast for years. Surely not.
> 
> It’s awful. People like awful. They shouldn’t be allowed to watch awful.
> 
> Maybe some angry tweets can fix it.



Get what ya saying with this but I think is a bit deeper here like. People's lives have been properly fucked up. 

Legally, you can think of it as a personal injury thing. People quite rightly can be held responsible for an act that injures you even if the action doesn't meet the threshold for criminal liability. 

This is the very least of the implications here. The Jeremy Kyle lot have acted in a way that has caused distress, injury and various types of loss to the people that have appeared on their show. There's compensation due there esp considering they appear to have done in it such a cynical and callous way. 

Also, there is arguably legal grounds for criminal prosecution here, coperate manslaughter for example. (the idea being the company knew they were acting in a way that had the potential to cause serious harm but ignored it, grounds for coperate manslaughter are a far wider scope than the offence against the person one like) 

Anyway, the intricacies of that particular argument are better left to someone with more specialist knowledge but the point still stands. The production company has a liability here. All things being fair someone should end up in jail. 

It's not just that it was explotative and distasteful, it's that crass and reckless consideration of the people involved that is the issue and that issue has massive legal repercussions. 8ball has got some really valid points there.


----------



## Gromit (May 15, 2019)

Gladiators in the arena
Bear baiting
Bull Fights
Jeremy Kyle show
Rubber Necking Car crashes

It's all the same thing. The nasty side of humans delighting at witnessing the suffering of others.

Kyle is like a matador but instead of a big strong bull he's fighting Labrador puppies. It's not a fair fight and I'll be glad if it's canceled forever.


----------



## ginger_syn (May 15, 2019)

I feel really sad for the man who died and his family.
I feel really glad that the show has been pulled and hope that it never comes back.
I feel vaguely sorry for those who might  lose their jobs but that lasts for about a second.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 15, 2019)

Grace Johnson said:


> Yeah it's about 50 percent ish depending on the study from what I have read. Either slightly worse or slightly better than guessing. It's not just people are able to trick them it's just that they are astounding inaccurate.
> 
> They measure physical symptoms of stress and anxiety. Which people could be experiencing for all kinds of reasons.
> 
> ...



I read about a study with a fairly large sample, which gave them an accuracy of around 60%, so slightly better than tossing a coin, but be buggered if I can find it again.

I did, however, stumble across this article about a new type of more accurate lie detector with a success rate in tests of over 70%, but that's still hopeless  when you are messing with people's lives. The Kyle show claims of 98% accuracy was always bollocks.

British and Dutch researchers develop new form of lie-detector test


----------



## Sprocket. (May 15, 2019)

I could never tolerate the soporific nozzle. I hope he fades away like the late, unlamented Kilroy-Silk, another odious stain on the networks.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 15, 2019)

I heard that you can get the opposite response to the test by clenching your bum as you answer.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 15, 2019)

Axed



The Jeremy Kyle Show axed by ITV


----------



## xsunnysuex (May 15, 2019)

It's been axed.

Jeremy Kyle Show permanently cancelled by ITV after death of guest


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 15, 2019)

One of the most hateful shows on TV. Good riddance.


----------



## moomoo (May 15, 2019)

xsunnysuex said:


> It's been axed.
> 
> Jeremy Kyle Show permanently cancelled by ITV after death of guest



Good. I prefer Dickinsons Real Deal anyway.


----------



## BristolEcho (May 15, 2019)

They will still work with the fuck though.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 15, 2019)

xsunnysuex said:


> It's been axed.
> 
> Jeremy Kyle Show permanently cancelled by ITV after death of guest


good


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 15, 2019)

Blimey. Mildly surprised they went that far.

It'll come back in another guise, though, almost certainly.


----------



## fucthest8 (May 15, 2019)

BristolEcho said:


> They will still work with the fuck though.





Lord Camomile said:


> Blimey. Mildly surprised they went that far.
> 
> It'll come back in another guise, though, almost certainly.



... because (much as it pains me to quote Gromit)



Gromit said:


> The nasty side of humans delighting at witnessing the suffering of others.



Some humans, that is.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 15, 2019)

#notallhumans


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 15, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> Blimey. Mildly surprised they went that far.
> 
> It'll come back in another guise, though, almost certainly.



I am not...


cupid_stunt said:


> ... this vile show is never going to come back, even if ITV tries to bring it back & OFCOM doesn't stop them, the advertisers will not want to be associated with it any longer, it's finished.


...and I doubt it will come back in another guise, what with this and the Jerry Springer Show being sued across the pond for something very similar, I think the format is dead, too risky to try again.


----------



## donkyboy (May 15, 2019)

Could never watch the show. Full of inbred looking guests.


----------



## chilango (May 15, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> Could never watch the show. Full of *inbred looking* guests.



It's work is done.


----------



## Sprocket. (May 15, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> I think the format is dead, too risky to try again.



Too costly when advertising revenues dip.


----------



## Sweet FA (May 15, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> Could never watch the show. Full of inbred looking guests.


----------



## dessiato (May 15, 2019)

I hope this format is now done forever. The "at least I'm better than that" attitude is so wrong.


----------



## BristolEcho (May 15, 2019)

dessiato said:


> I hope this format is now done forever. The "at least I'm better than that" attitude is so wrong.



Unfortunately I expect similar shows will continue just not in chat show format hopefully.

Most of the programs on C4 about Benefits and the shit on 5 are all to fit the agenda you speak about. It's also unfortunately worked. The damage was done a long time ago.


----------



## dessiato (May 15, 2019)

BristolEcho said:


> Unfortunately I expect similar shows will continue just not in chat show format hopefully.
> 
> Most of the programs on C4 about Benefits and the shit on 5 are all to fit the agenda you speak about. It's also unfortunately worked. The damage was done a long time ago.


Living in Spain I don't get to see this kind of situation show. I guess I'm out of touch with the UK if it's at all common.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 15, 2019)

dessiato said:


> Living in Spain I don't get to see this kind of situation show. I guess I'm out of touch with the UK if it's at all common.


Do the Spanish have an equivalent?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 15, 2019)

Some good news for once.


----------



## BristolEcho (May 15, 2019)

I can't help but think that they must really have messed up if they pulled it this quickly.


----------



## 8ball (May 15, 2019)

xenon said:


> It’s as almost as if shit exploitative TV  using force premises and pseudoscientific crap has been allowed to be broadcast for years. Surely not.
> 
> It’s awful. People like awful. They shouldn’t be allowed to watch awful.
> 
> Maybe some angry tweets can fix it.



There is plenty of awful to go around without this kind of shit.


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 15, 2019)

Shitting over being sued. Expect adverts on ITV by ambulance chasers for people humiliated on Kyle


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 15, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> Could never watch the show. Full of inbred looking guests.


Such a shame. You were their target audience.


----------



## Gromit (May 15, 2019)

skyscraper101 said:


> #notallhumans


1.5 million humans per show supposedly.

God knows how many if it's time slot had been outside standard 9-5 working hours.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 15, 2019)

I always watched repeats of Minder on ITV3 when I was off work. Refused to watch that scumbag.


----------



## Gromit (May 15, 2019)

I don't know which is more damning. Being condemned by Owen Jones or being supported by Piers Morgan. 

That's a lie. I knew all along. It's being supported by Piers. That straight away is your evidence that the show was evil.


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 15, 2019)

Gromit said:


> I don't know which is more damning. Being condemned by Owen Jones or being supported by Piers Morgan.
> 
> That's a lie. I knew all along. It's being supported by Piers. That straight away is your evidence that the show was evil.



You know you're a cunt when you get an endorsement from that cunt.


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 15, 2019)

Piers is well edgy


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 15, 2019)

not-bono-ever said:


> Piers is well edgy


my thoughts exactly, well add the c word to that too


----------



## dessiato (May 15, 2019)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Do the Spanish have an equivalent?


I don't think so. But I rarely watch daytime TV anyway.


----------



## Gerry1time (May 15, 2019)

It does seem ironic that the government was pressuring them to axe it, when programmes like this have been so collaboratively useful in promoting government messages for so long. Drugs are bad, ‘benefit scrounging’ is bad, etc. Something else will be along to fill its propaganda niche soon enough.


----------



## moomoo (May 15, 2019)

Saul Goodman said:


> You know you're a cunt when you get an endorsement from that cunt.



Oh. I bloody LOVE Piers Morgan.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (May 15, 2019)

A bit of insider gossip from someone who used to work on the show:

'I used to work on The Jeremy Kyle Show'


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 15, 2019)

Gerry1time said:


> It does seem ironic that the government was pressuring them to axe it, when programmes like this have been so collaboratively useful in promoting government messages for so long. Drugs are bad, ‘benefit scrounging’ is bad, etc. Something else will be along to fill its propaganda niche soon enough.


Just cos they call for it to be axed doesn't mean they actually want it axed, merely that they want to be seen to be calling for it to be axed.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 15, 2019)

moomoo said:


> Oh. I bloody LOVE Piers Morgan.



Do you realise that you have admitted that in public?


----------



## moomoo (May 15, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> Do you realise that you have admitted that in public?



Yep. And?


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 15, 2019)

moomoo said:


> Yep. And?



Well it's not a good look to 'bloody LOVE Piers Morgan', in view of his long history of being a wanker, for example as editor of the News of World when he breached the editors' code of conduct, and even Murdoch publicly distanced himself from the story concerned & Moron, you have got to be a special sort of cunt for that to happen.

He did all sort of scumbag stuff at The Sun, The News of the World, and The Mirror, and now he's defending Kyle. 

This is a classic TV moment...


----------



## moomoo (May 15, 2019)

Don’t really care what you (or anyone else) thinks tbh. He makes me laugh. I like what I like.


----------



## moomoo (May 15, 2019)

Thanks for posting up that link though! It was hilarious!


----------



## kalidarkone (May 15, 2019)

dessiato said:


> I hope this format is now done forever. The "at least I'm better than that" attitude is so wrong.


It won't be.  it's too lucrative for the TV station.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 15, 2019)

I notice vile Kyle hasn't released any kind of statement yet?

I reckon he'll end up on US TV....


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 15, 2019)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I notice vile Kyle hasn't released any kind of statement yet?
> 
> I reckon he'll end up on US TV....


He already is.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 15, 2019)

Rutita1 said:


> He already is.



God Bless America


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 15, 2019)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I notice vile Kyle hasn't released any kind of statement yet?
> 
> I reckon he'll end up on US TV....



He already tried. It was cancelled after two seasons.

The Jeremy Kyle Show (U.S. TV series) - Wikipedia


----------



## Johnny Doe (May 15, 2019)

not-bono-ever said:


> Shitting over being sued. Expect adverts on ITV by ambulance chasers for people humiliated on Kyle



Yeah, not a fan of those sorts but welcome them here. Even if they can't prove a crime, the psychologist shit bag must have Professional Indemnity Insurance and has clearly been allowing harm to those he's been advising in his professional capacity. I hope they fucking ruin him


----------



## Jonathan1990 (May 15, 2019)

Wonder why someone would commit suicide after going on The Jeremy Kyle Show.


----------



## Johnny Doe (May 15, 2019)

Behind the scenes at Jeremy Kyle: when reality bites, it leaves deep scars

It's old news because the people they've been fucking don't have a voice


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 15, 2019)

Jonathan1990 said:


> Wonder why someone would commit suicide after going on The Jeremy Kyle Show.



What?


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 15, 2019)

Jonathan1990 said:


> Wonder why someone would commit suicide after going on The Jeremy Kyle Show.


Wonder why someone wouldn't.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 15, 2019)

Jonathan1990 said:


> Wonder why someone would commit suicide after going on The Jeremy Kyle Show.


Maybe have a read about it first then


----------



## chilango (May 15, 2019)

Jonathan1990 said:


> Wonder why someone would commit suicide after going on The Jeremy Kyle Show.



Inequality driving 'deaths of despair'


----------



## Johnny Doe (May 16, 2019)

Much like The Sun on Sunday 'replaced' The News Of The World, I predict 'Jeremy: The Kyle Show' will 'replace' 'The Jeremy Kyle Show'


----------



## killer b (May 16, 2019)

Harry Smiles said:


> Much like The Sun on Sunday 'replaced' The News Of The World, I predict 'Jeremy: The Kyle Show' will 'replace' 'The Jeremy Kyle Show'


I don't think so. I reckon with this and the Springer case in the US, risk-averse TV producers will nix this kind of format for the forseeable.


----------



## shakespearegirl (May 16, 2019)

killer b said:


> I don't think so. I reckon with this and the Springer case in the US, risk-averse TV producers will nix this kind of format for the forseeable.



If there is any whisper of prosecution over the just cancelled series, I doubt any channel is going to be commissioning a similar format with Kyle as a host. The process of getting production insuance is going to be tricky.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 16, 2019)

Scumbags

Former Jeremy Kyle producer claims staff altered lie detector results to make show more 'dramatic' — Evening Standard


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 16, 2019)

skyscraper101 said:


> Scumbags
> 
> Former Jeremy Kyle producer claims staff altered lie detector results to make show more 'dramatic' — Evening Standard



Funny how none of these worms bothered to blow the whistle on any of this before someone died.

_One told the paper that career pressure forced them to push for sensational TV, adding: “There was immense pressure to find sensational stories with fights and swearing. Your professional progression relied on it.”
_
'Career pressure' isn't a real thing. It's called greed. You fucked people over for the sake of your own greed.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 16, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> Funny how none of these worms bothered to blow the whistle on any of this before someone died.


A google search shows a fair number of former staff blowing the whistle, over several years.


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 16, 2019)

My mother just sent me this


----------



## Chilli.s (May 17, 2019)

Seems like the right place for this:


----------



## Judelo (May 19, 2019)

skyscraper101 said:


> Scumbags
> 
> Former Jeremy Kyle producer claims staff altered lie detector results to make show more 'dramatic' — Evening Standard


Link from that article in case anyone missed it

Media company set up with Kyle as director before show cancellation


----------



## tim (May 19, 2019)

Some folk from Spiked agreeing that this is all establishment "pleb-bashing". I don't really disagree with much that's said.

Jeremy Kyle: how pleb-bashing went mainstream


----------



## DotCommunist (May 19, 2019)

tim said:


> Some folk from Spiked agreeing that this is all establishment "pleb-bashing". I don't really disagree with much that's said.
> 
> Jeremy Kyle: how pleb-bashing went mainstream


usually I would expect an 'actually J Kyle was good' take from them, with O'Niell's forehead looming above the text


----------



## jarndyce (May 20, 2019)

No one seemed to give a toss while the chavs were fighting each other for ITV/YT viewers and not dying. As soon as one of them tops himself the onus is on JK as a bully.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 20, 2019)

Chavs? 

Also, I notice you only really post late at night, what country are you in jarndyce ?


----------



## jarndyce (May 20, 2019)

Rutita1 said:


> Chavs?
> 
> Also, I notice you only really post late at night, what country are you in jarndyce ?



Chavs, yes. Those who “volunteer” to appear on the JK show. Chavs. 

I post late because that’s when I prefer to post. And I’m in the UK.


----------



## Humberto (May 20, 2019)

I think the JK Show is a cynical attempt to turn the people against each other. I've caught the odd episode over the years and it really is an attempt to get you to look down on others. Then JK wades in with his its 'drugs', 'laziness', 'lack of decency' shtick and its crafted (as has been discussed) to make vulnerable struggling people look as bad as possible. The effect is to undermine empathy and community spirit, to raise the worst kind of ideas in people towards their neighbours.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (May 20, 2019)

If Kyle is linked to any more suicides of vulnerable people he could end up as the next Minister at the DWP.


----------



## krtek a houby (May 20, 2019)

"Chavs" and "inbreds"?

The show really brings out the best in people, eh


----------



## Orang Utan (May 20, 2019)

jarndyce said:


> No one seemed to give a toss while the chavs were fighting each other for ITV/YT viewers and not dying. As soon as one of them tops himself the onus is on JK as a bully.


Fuck off


----------



## ginger_syn (May 20, 2019)

jarndyce said:


> No one seemed to give a toss while the chavs were fighting each other for ITV/YT viewers and not dying. As soon as one of them tops himself the onus is on JK as a bully.


 lots of people thought he was a bullying toad long before anyone died. He was also the face of the show and as he was taking the fame he should also take the blame.


----------



## BristolEcho (May 20, 2019)

....And he is a bully. Someone that gets into other people's faces and spits bile at them for personal stuff that is often complex is the sign of an egotistical bully. He thought he was God and you can literally see that in his eyes. Scum.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 20, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Fuck off



It's only a matter of time before he gets fucked-off.


----------



## Judelo (May 20, 2019)

jarndyce said:


> No one seemed to give a toss while the chavs were fighting each other for ITV/YT viewers and not dying.


Incorrect.


----------



## jarndyce (May 21, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Fuck off





ginger_syn said:


> lots of people thought he was a bullying toad long before anyone died. He was also the face of the show and as he was taking the fame he should also take the blame.



I’d be very happy to read the threads here where JK was exposed by the Urban community as a bullying toad before this particular incident


----------



## DotCommunist (May 22, 2019)

threads going back over a decade, but you go off king.


----------



## jarndyce (May 22, 2019)

DotCommunist said:


> threads going back over a decade, but you go off king.


Off king? Sorry, DotCommunist, I’m not picking up on your jargon. Great if there are lots of examples though. I look forward to seeing them.


----------



## Humberto (May 22, 2019)

Search for thread titles: put in 'Jeremy Kyle'.

Is this some 'hypocritical lefties' effort?


----------



## DotCommunist (May 22, 2019)

jarndyce said:


> Off king? Sorry, DotCommunist, I’m not picking up on your jargon. Great if there are lots of examples though. I look forward to seeing them.


I tend to grasp the meaning of unfamiliar colloquialisms based on context, give it a go. 

And of course the search function is readily available, no need to look forward.


----------



## ginger_syn (May 22, 2019)

jarndyce said:


> I’d be very happy to read the threads here where JK was exposed by the Urban community as a bullying toad before this particular incident


Theres a search function on the boards, im sure you'll find some stuff


----------



## ginger_syn (May 22, 2019)

Snap


----------



## jarndyce (May 22, 2019)

DotCommunist said:


> I tend to grasp the meaning of unfamiliar colloquialisms based on context, give it a go.
> 
> And of course the search function is readily available, no need to look forward.



Cocky one. Understood. I still don’t know what you were talking about though re: off king?

Maybe you’d rather I bow and scrape and search or something.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2019)

jarndyce said:


> I’d be very happy to read the threads here where JK was exposed by the Urban community as a bullying toad before this particular incident


Go ahead then. They're not happy reading though.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 22, 2019)

jarndyce said:


> Cocky one. Understood. I still don’t know what you were talking about though re: off king?
> 
> Maybe you’d rather I bow and scrape and search or something.


I've given you solutions to both of your burning issues and I am maligned as cocky for this? Slandered. This is a dark day


----------



## jarndyce (May 22, 2019)

Oh, I think I’m piecing it up.


Orang Utan said:


> Go ahead then. They're not happy reading though.


I’m waiting to read them so I can change my mind but nobody seems to have the links.


----------



## Humberto (May 22, 2019)

New posters like the look of the place and think they must get noticed, and long term posters get suspicious. What they want to do is be nice and make some honest arguments. In a week or two you can cunt off newbies.


----------



## jarndyce (May 22, 2019)

Humberto said:


> New posters like the look of the place and think they must get noticed, and long term posters get suspicious. What they want to do is be nice and make some honest arguments. In a week or two you can cunt off newbies.


Cunt off yourself mate


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2019)

jarndyce said:


> Oh, I think I’m piecing it up.
> 
> I’m waiting to read them so I can change my mind but nobody seems to have the links.


It's up to you to find them. Don't expect people to do the work for you.


----------



## Humberto (May 22, 2019)

jarndyce said:


> Cunt off yourself mate



Too cocky?


----------



## jarndyce (May 22, 2019)

DotCommunist said:


> I tend to grasp the meaning of unfamiliar colloquialisms based on context, give it a go.
> 
> And of course the search function is readily available, no need to look forward.



Given your twice boasted propensity for wordplay, what does “off king” mean again?


----------



## jarndyce (May 22, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> It's up to you to find them. Don't expect people to do the work for you.





Humberto said:


> Too cocky?


You are actually those people aren’t you?


----------



## Humberto (May 22, 2019)

jarndyce said:


> You are actually those people aren’t you?



What?


----------



## Humberto (May 22, 2019)

What people?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2019)

jarndyce said:


> You are actually those people aren’t you?


Stop wasting everyone's time and go search the abundance of threads criticising Jeremy Kyle.


----------



## jarndyce (May 22, 2019)

Humberto said:


> What people?



Oh for fucks sake, I didn’t want to say it: lazy people.


----------



## Humberto (May 22, 2019)

go to bed you jerk


----------



## Yossarian (May 22, 2019)

In a 2007 poll, the verdict on Jeremy Kyle was 79.4 % "Cunt," 9.3% "Not Cunt," and 11.3% "Pies."

https://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/jeremy-kyle-total-unrepentant-c-nt.129512/


----------



## jarndyce (May 22, 2019)

Yossarian said:


> In a 2007 poll, the verdict on Jeremy Kyle was 79.4 % "Cunt," 9.3% "Not Cunt," and 11.3% "Pies."
> 
> https://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/jeremy-kyle-total-unrepentant-c-nt.129512/


Yeah, that’s great and guess what...?? DC was there aged 17.  Older and wiser now I hope. Hope often exceeded by wisdom, of course


----------



## Humberto (May 22, 2019)

jarndyce said:


> Yeah, that’s great and guess what...?? DC was there aged 17.  Older and wiser now I hope. Hope often exceeded by wisdom, of course



You are a sad fuck. Cocky I know, but them's ya posts.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 22, 2019)

jarndyce said:


> Yeah, that’s great




see I can parse this unfamiliar colloquialism for 'seems I was wrong, but damned if I'll acknowledge it'. Its all in the context jarndyce.


----------



## jarndyce (May 23, 2019)

DotCommunist said:


> see I can parse this unfamiliar colloquialism for 'seems I was wrong, but damned if I'll acknowledge it'. Its all in the context jarndyce.



Almost clever. You’re wasted, DC


----------



## 8ball (May 23, 2019)

BristolEcho said:


> ....And he is a bully. Someone that gets into other people's faces and spits bile at them for personal stuff that is often complex is the sign of an egotistical bully. He thought he was God and you can literally see that in his eyes. Scum.



You really can.


----------



## jarndyce (May 23, 2019)

Yossarian said:


> In a 2007 poll, the verdict on Jeremy Kyle was 79.4 % "Cunt," 9.3% "Not Cunt," and 11.3% "Pies."
> 
> https://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/jeremy-kyle-total-unrepentant-c-nt.129512/



Or this:

https://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/i-love-jeremy-kyle.238186/


----------



## 8ball (May 23, 2019)

jarndyce said:


> Or this:
> 
> https://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/i-love-jeremy-kyle.238186/



Yeah, he comes out well there.


----------



## jarndyce (May 23, 2019)

8ball said:


> Yeah, he comes out well there.



The usual “don’t portray the poor wife beaters for being scum...blame the host, blame the network” replies of course...


----------



## 8ball (May 23, 2019)

jarndyce said:


> The usual “don’t portray the poor wife beaters for being scum...blame the host, blame the network” replies of course...



What point were you trying to make again?


----------



## jarndyce (May 23, 2019)

8ball said:


> What point were you trying to make again?



The “stars” of the JK show are chavvy lowlifes who deserve whatever happens to them.


----------



## 8ball (May 23, 2019)

jarndyce said:


> The “stars” of the JK show are chavvy lowlifes who deserve whatever happens to them.



Can’t say I have much sympathy with that point.


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 23, 2019)

jarndyce said:


> The usual “don’t portray the poor wife beaters for being scum...blame the host, blame the network” replies of course...


Has that actually been said, or is it just a figment of your not-so-imaginative imagination?


----------



## ginger_syn (May 23, 2019)

jarndyce said:


> The “stars” of the JK show are chavvy lowlifes who deserve whatever happens to them.


Are you jeremy kyle


----------



## Yossarian (May 23, 2019)

dylans said it pretty well on the older thread.



dylans said:


> The word CUNT was made for Jeremy the cunt Kyle. He gives new depth and meaning to the word CUNT, He imbues it with new power of cuntness. His cuntness runs through his veins instead of blood. He is C+. Jeremy Kyle is not just any CUNT he is THE CUNT. More, his cuntness is infectious, it infects all  who claim to love him. His worshippers and disciples are minor cunts compared to Kyle but cunts nevertheless. Jeremy Kyle is the messiah of cunts.The king of all things cuntish.
> 
> May he die horribly and may he spend all eternity in early morning chat show hell, an eternity of failing his fucking lie detector test over and over and over again while satan jabs him with his boney finger and sneers  that the polygraph is 96% accurate. An eternity of protesting his innocence while an audience of idiots boos and jeers. An eternity of self righteous cunts screaming "Yes or No" in his snivelling fucking face.
> 
> And that cunt, Graham too.


----------



## BristolEcho (May 23, 2019)

jarndyce said:


> The “stars” of the JK show are chavvy lowlifes who deserve whatever happens to them.



Edgy.


----------



## Humberto (May 24, 2019)

jarndyce said:


> The “stars” of the JK show are chavvy lowlifes who deserve whatever happens to them.



You fucking gobshite dupe.

Its not even honest though. You are probably some ridiculous public school>financial sector twerp who is scared to walk outdoors unless he has a gram of coke.


----------



## jarndyce (May 24, 2019)

Humberto said:


> You fucking gobshite dupe.
> 
> Its not even honest though. You are probably some ridiculous public school>financial sector twerp who is scared to walk outdoors unless he has a gram of coke.



Grammar school->Media Sector twerp. Haven’t done coke since britpop, but coke was always a poor second best to speed at the time anyway. Either way, have always been able to walk outdoors whether high or low.


----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2019)

Is he getting into politics?


----------



## jarndyce (May 24, 2019)

8ball said:


> Can’t say I have much sympathy with that point.



Who do you have sympathy for?


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 25, 2019)

jarndyce said:


> Who do you have sympathy for?


Your parents, and anyone who has the misfortune of knowing you in real life.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 25, 2019)

who did this clown used to be? i'm always last to cotton on? is it Maurice?


----------



## krtek a houby (May 27, 2019)

jarndyce said:


> The “stars” of the JK show are chavvy lowlifes who deserve whatever happens to them.



You like that word, "chav", don't you? I reckon people who stoop to use that word are the actual "lowlifes", mind.


----------



## Proper Tidy (May 27, 2019)

It says Sunemployment in the background


----------



## cyril_smear (May 27, 2019)

Dispatched tonight channel 4 8pm


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 27, 2019)

cyril_smear said:


> Dispatched tonight channel 4 8pm



Cheers for that, set to record.


----------



## BristolEcho (Oct 31, 2019)

This lot really piss me off. That the abuse went on for so long and they get too just walk into a new role. 

ITV failed to protect Jeremy Kyle guests from 'bullying methodology', MPs say

The "social worker" shouldn't work again in that field.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 20, 2020)

Jeremy Kyle may have ‘caused or contributed’ to death of TV guest
					

Presenter an ‘interested person’ at inquest into Steve Dymond, who failed lie test on ITV show




					www.theguardian.com
				




Let's hope the cunt's tried for it.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 20, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Jeremy Kyle may have ‘caused or contributed’ to death of TV guest
> 
> 
> Presenter an ‘interested person’ at inquest into Steve Dymond, who failed lie test on ITV show
> ...


He will do well in the big house


----------



## Jay Park (Nov 24, 2020)

Jeremy Kyle 'called TV guest serial liar' a week before his death
					

Coroner says TV presenter ‘may have caused or contributed’ to Steve Dymond’s death




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Jay Park (Nov 24, 2020)

Badgers said:


> He will do well in the big house



seems he did, and didnt he also leave an ex-wife in debt?


----------



## Saul Goodman (Nov 24, 2020)

Jay Park said:


> seems he did, and didnt he also leave an ex-wife in debt?


Didn't he empty her bank account, then when he got caught he told her he had cancer and needed the money for medication?


----------



## Jay Park (Nov 25, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> Didn't he empty her bank account, then when he got caught he told her he had cancer and needed the money for medication?



something like that, yeah


----------



## Saul Goodman (Nov 25, 2020)

Jay Park said:


> something like that, yeah


I'm pretty sure it was exactly that, then the fucking hypocrite has the gaul to attack people for far less than he was guilty of.


----------



## Jay Park (Nov 25, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> I'm pretty sure it was exactly that, then the fucking hypocrite has the gaul to attack people for far less than he was guilty of.



they needed to fill up their audience one day so came and got us from Mancat, in Town. Granada.

really cultish, strolling about like a demigod. He started digging my mate out for his early 90s baggy hip hop style - and the implication that he was the wrong colour - mate ended up breakdancing on the stage and popped the windmill.

Bullying cunt never expected that.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 25, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> I'm pretty sure it was exactly that, then the fucking hypocrite has the *gaul *to attack people for far less than he was guilty of.


?


----------



## Saul Goodman (Nov 25, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> View attachment 240357?


My kindle is fucked. It keeps replacing words with nonsense. It's even worse when I'm pissed.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Nov 25, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> My kindle is fucked. It keeps replacing words with nonsense. It's even worse when I'm pissed.



I suspect that the second sentence is more germane.


----------



## JimW (Nov 25, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> I suspect that the second sentence is more germane.


The Gauls weren't Germanes!


----------



## Saul Goodman (Nov 25, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> I suspect that the second sentence is more germane.


Not lately.


----------



## Jay Park (Nov 25, 2020)

JimW said:


> The Gauls weren't Germanes!



no they were Gauls


----------



## Kaka Tim (Nov 27, 2020)

JimW said:


> The Gauls weren't Germanes!



very frank


----------



## Jay Park (Nov 29, 2020)

Kaka Tim said:


> very frank



Don’t Prussh me


----------



## agricola (Sep 4, 2021)

he is back, and he claims he was cancelled



what an absolute c**t


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 4, 2021)

Why is it always the loudest, most obnoxious and rude twats (who make their living shouting over people) who think they're being cancelled? Laurence Fuckwit, Piers Moron and now Jeremy Vile.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 4, 2021)

agricola said:


> he is back, and he claims he was cancelled
> 
> 
> 
> what an absolute c**t




Hopefully one of those rollercoasters that malfunctions


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 4, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Hopefully one of those rollercoasters that malfunctions


I wouldn't wish death on anybody, but it would be funny if he ended up looking like the Venus de Milo.


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 4, 2021)

was he not cheating on his missus


----------



## Humberto (Sep 4, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> was he not cheating on his missus



...Lie detector?


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 4, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> was he not cheating on his missus


You might as well ask "Was he not breathing in and out". I despise cheats but I also think that's probably the least of Vile's shittiness, which probably gives you some idea just how low my opinion of him...


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 4, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> was he not cheating on his missus


He emptied his ex's bank account, and when she found out and confronted him about it he started crying and told her he needed the money for his cancer treatment because he was dying of cancer. He's irony personified.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 4, 2021)

Was just saying I wished there was a "vomit" reaction because it summed up what I felt about Vile better than anger. Don't know why I deleted it. Had a few pints tonight...


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 4, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Shame there's not a vomit icon.


I prayed for the day I'd read that one of his victims had kicked fuck out of him on stage.


----------



## Sue (Sep 4, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Shame there's not a vomit icon.


🤮


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 4, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> I prayed for the day I'd read that one of his victims had kicked fuck out of him on stage.


They would if it wasn't for his security goons. Such a tough guy...


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 4, 2021)

this guy can fuck of back to the wilderness


if he want to appear like a moral authority

bit like Euphemia Oakeshott,  i'm posher than you plebians should  forgive my misaction

i'm better than you


----------



## two sheds (Sep 4, 2021)

I thought he was grief stricken  that one of his contestants killed themselves, going through real self-discovery and self awareness and I'm being cancelled just because someone I had a go at on my entertainment show topped himself


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 4, 2021)

we are not that different from the states wankers, tell others to look after thier kids 


whilst giving fuck all time on our own


he come out as a pro lifer to get back some fame


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 4, 2021)

Foolishly thought his show ending was the last we would see of this dickhead, but I should have expected the 'I was cancelled' tour sooner really. Compared to some of the turds that have floated back to the top in recent times like alastair cambell he's small time. He's competing in a more crowded market these days.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 4, 2021)

DotCommunist said:


> Foolishly thought his show ending was the last we would see of this dickhead, but I should have expected the 'I was cancelled' tour sooner really. Compared to some of the turds that have floated back to the top in recent times like alastair cambell he's small time. He's competing in a more crowded market these days.


Maybe should be suspended again. 

Possible by the neck.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 5, 2021)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> Maybe should be suspended again.
> 
> Possible by the neck.



Might be difficult with all that brass


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 5, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Might be difficult with all that brass


 Kyle realises what he has done  and tells his fans...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 5, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> He emptied his ex's bank account, and when she found out and confronted him about it he started crying and told her he needed the money for his cancer treatment because he was dying of cancer. He's irony personified.


It's insane isn't it, he's a top candidate for Jeremy Kyle popping out from the back of the Jeremy Kyle show and giving himself an incredibly unsympathetic patronising talking down.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 5, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> It's insane isn't it, he's a top candidate for Jeremy Kyle popping out from the back of the Jeremy Kyle show and giving himself an incredibly unsympathetic patronising talking down.


If you look up the word "hypocrite" in the dictionary, you'll get a pic of him.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 5, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> If you look up the word "hypocrite" in the dictionary, you'll get a pic of him.


Everything is ok if you are not poor.


----------



## keybored (Sep 5, 2021)

We can only hope...









						Euthanasia Coaster - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## bimble (Sep 5, 2021)

I used to be scared that he would go into politics & become PM, so his demise has been not just a joy to behold but a real relief.


----------

